

Paul Buchheit: Consider this the chrysalis stage - bastian
http://friendfeed.com/paul/498b340c/there-was-lot-of-chatter-about-future

======
bastian
Paul Buchheit: There was a lot of chatter about the future of FriendFeed this
weekend. The short answer is that the team is working on a couple of longer-
term projects that will help bring FriendFeedy goodness to the larger world.
Transformation is not the end. Consider this the chrysalis stage -- if all
goes well, a beautiful butterfly will emerge :)

